# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Waifu Hate Game

## HI5

Ok, this game is pretty simple:

-first person post his waifu
-second person tell him why his waifu is shit and post his waifu
-another person post his waifu and tell previous one why his waifu is shit and so on



Some rep going to first few participants  :Big Grin: 

I'll start: Saber from Fate/Stay Night

----------

